# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Είδη - Ράτσες >  Αρσενικό,θυλικό ή άλλο είδος?

## vagg

Παιδιά καλησπέρα ένα απο τα zebrakia μου έχει κάτω στο στήθος ρήγες ασπρόμαυρες όπως έχουν κανονικά τα αρσενικά,όμως δεν έχει μάγουλα όπως τα αρσενικά....?

----------


## vagg

οχι είδος ράτσα ήθελα να πω...με συγχορείτε!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλησπερα Βαγγέλη, θα μπορουσες να μας βγαλεις μια φωτογραφία για να το δουμε καλύτερα; τι ηλικια εχει το ζεμπρακι σου μηπως απλα δεν τα εχει βγαλει ακόμα. Επισης οι γονείς έχουν καποια μετάλλαξη;

Απο τη στιγμη που γεννηθηκε απο δυο ζεμπρα, δεν μπορει να ειναι κατι άλλο. Απλα εχει καποια μεταλλαξη λογικα.

----------


## vagg

για φωτο λιγο δυσκολο λογω του οτι τα εχω σε κλουβα και δεν θελω τωρα να τα αναστατωσω μες τν ζεστη κιολας....ο πατερας ειναι μισος ασπρος μισος γκρι...απο ασπρη μαμα και fawn μπαμπα...ι θυλικια ειναι γκρι νομιζω σαν τις κλασικες που υπαρχουν...

----------


## CaptainChoco

Υπαρχει περιπτωση να ειναι καποια μετάλλαξη που τα μαγουλακια υπαρχουν αλλα ειναι πολυ αχνα. Ισως αν τα εχεις σε κλουβα και δεν μπορεις να τα δεις απο κοντα να μην φαίνονται. Μονο αυτο μπορω να σκεφτω. Λογικα αφού εχει τις μαυρες ριγες ειναι αρσενικο και θα το καταλάβεις και οταν αρχισει το κελαηδησμα!

----------


## vagg

οχι μαγουλα δεν εχει σιγουρα...μου ειχες στειλει ενα μηνημα..αλλα για καποιο λογο δεν μπορω να απαντησω...

----------


## CaptainChoco

Τότε θα το ψάξω παραπάνω και θα σου πω αν βρω κάτι για τέτοια μετάλλαξη!

(Δεν έχω ιδέα γιατί δεν μπορείς να απαντήσεις  ::  )

----------

